# Fire Belly Toads new setup - help with equipment please!



## Neck (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey all, I'm new here.

I have two fire belly toads who currently live quite happily together in a 5gallon habitat setup.










I know it's not ideal, but being on the dole doesn't help!

There was a 10gallon tank going second hand for £15 the other day so I got it, but before I can move the toads (named Jaq and Atticus-Cricket) there's a few things I need to do.. and I could use some help.

I plan first on getting a glass divider and some reptile-safe sealant, and sectioning off the tank somewhere in the middle. Think I'm gonna go for a 50/50 land to water ratio. Anyway, once that's done , I'm abit stumped.

Firstly, the lid has no ventilation and it's not secure, so I need to ideally find one or get one made with a glass lid and some mesh ventilation. The question I have is to do with heating.

I live in a very cold house (when we can't afford to top up the gas), and when this happens, the tank I currently have (pictured above) can drop just below 60degrees with the light on and just below 50degrees if the light is off. -So, if I were to use the same bulb in the new tank, it would take a lot longer and be much less effective because it is a larger space.

I read on a forum somewhere late last night that one person has used a water heater and a filter/pump together, and because the warm water is sent throughout the whole tank (also through a waterfall, or a mister of some description), and as such, this is sufficient to heat the whole tank for the toads.

I have been to some local pet-shops today and the only guy who remotely seemed to know what he was talking about suggested an Elite heater for less than £20. I think it was the 25watt one. It was the smallest they do and it should be more than enough.

Can anyone confirm this choice please?

I also have a query about water filtration. The guy in the shop gave me two possibilities; the first was a plastic tray that somehow catches all the filth and toxins in the water, and keeps it underneath itself. This is also buried in gravel. Seems pretty good, but would need an air pump as well..?

The other was a Fluval Mini Filter, which to me seemed like a much better choice, because it pumps the water as well as filtering it. Surely this must be better than holding it all underneath a plastic tray? So, which one do I get?

If anyone has any suggestions, or recommendations, for a budget filter, then please come my way. I am naieve/pig-ignorant and need to be spoken to in simple, plain terms!!

The final question I have it about rocks - can I get any rock from anywhere, rinse it in some boiling soapy water, and let dry for 24 hours before putting it in the tank.. or is there a special type of rock that is more suitable.

Sorry about the long rant, life is insane right now, and I want to do this right. I am completely stupid when it comes to this stuff, and any help in straightforward, simple terms will be greatly appreciated 

I can keep the thread updated as I progress if you all like?

Many thank, Neck


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.
Firstly have a read of some care sheets to get the basics: Oriental Fire-bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis)

A 50/50 tank would be fine and yes you do need to sort out a secure lid of some form as they can and will escape if given the opportunity. If you need someone to put in a divider and make up a lid for your tank I'm just down the road from you and have very reasonable rates.

Your temperatures are not too drastic as these toads are very hardy and will accept a wide temperature range, normally I aim to keep them between 16-25C but during the last cold spell some of mine went as low as 3C without harm. It would probably be wise for you to put an aquarium heater in the water section or a small heat mat & stat on one end of the tank - the aquarium heater is the cheaper option. Either way I'd remove the bulb, if you want some light get a small flourescent tube. Filtration wise you can just do regular water changes, with a 50/50 setup in a 10 gallon tank you're not going to have a lot of water in the tank so regular changes will be plenty.

Rock wise it's not wise to just use any old rock, firstly certain types of rock can contain metals that can leach into the water, other types of rock will dissolve in the water, something such as Malvern stone would be fine. Be careful where you get it from as you don't want anything that's come into contact with any chemicals such as fertilisers, pesticides, herbicides etc.


----------



## Neck (Feb 11, 2010)

Many thanks, I will definitely take the heater to replace the bulb.

I think I will still splash out on the small filter/pump, purely because I'm often so busy I don't get to change their habitat water for a few days at a time, which sucks. And if the water is flowing, I think they'll feel more happy.

Also, any idea where to find this Malvern stone?

Thanks again


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If you want to go with the filter then get a small internal power filter and diffuse the flow with a bit of foam over the outlet as they don't need the water movement and in a relatively small water area they'll be swirrling around if left undiffused. The undergravel filter will require a decent depth of both water and gravel to work properly so not worth while in your setup.

Malvern stone you can find here in Malvern.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi there - just creeping in on your conversation. I get three toads on Monday and today I have had a go at putting together their new home. Exactly like you Neck I am confused over heating, and filtration. When I read the web they say they need to be at least 22c or above, my living room is lucky to get over 19c and I was going to use a desk lamp for heat and light.

The reptile shop owner said I don't need a filter if the water is 4 inches, and syphoning every other day would do.

Oh its such a worry !


----------



## Neck (Feb 11, 2010)

When the tank is ready for them, I will post pictures and write a new thread in the habitat forum.. I'm guessing Monday, so I wish you good luck and I'll catch you soon


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Just changed my set up to a large deep (3-4 in) water bowl, with stones, Eco Earth and moss surround and a Hide (Frog Log). They seem to be always in the water, I've never seen them get out.

How are your guys getting on with their feeding etc ?


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Neck.... This is copied and pasted from another forum I am a member of, it is a 'makeover' of my old aquarium to house frogs... would also do for your fbt's.... only thing I bought was the glass to seperate off small section. Used aquarium pump and heater in water section to both heat water and filter it, and also ran water from filter it up a tube to cascade down a section of bark into the pool part that I had almost filled with rocks, as the frogs I have in there do not swim as well as fbt's. Copied and pasted below: pictures work better than words.... J ps... thats cork bark I put in the back of the aquarium and red plastic basket thingy covers the heater and filter to stop frogs getting to them. Used s/steel mesh to cover the two vents in the lid, so as to allow reasonable air flow.

I had an aquarium that I wanted to change to a frog tank, with least extra expense I could, so I reused aquatic heater and filter to cut down on maintenance and help support live planting.


































































































Happy new home!!


----------

